# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  I-Doser - sound waves for LD's

## someweirdsin

For those who haven't heard of i-doser, its a program that helps you acheive certain states of mind by emitting certain sound waves. 

I have so far only tried a few, one to help you feel content, one for theta waves (the state your mind is in for dreaming), one for alpha (creative state) and one that is like an anti-depressant. I listened to these in a meditative state for the duration of the whole thing and have had good experiences with it. I wasn't sure how effective it would be but its definately noticable. 

There is also one that is suppose to put you in a good state for lucid dreaming but mine doesn't work.  

Has anyone else been experimenting with their brain with this thing?

----------


## MartoMix

Well i tried it actually.

i tried the Marihuana, Ecstasy, and lucid dreaming.

for the marihuana and ecstasy i used high definition earphones.

i did had some reaction (quite low), but not as espected.

the lucid dreaming one, did not help me at all.


but im considering on giving it all another try.

----------


## someweirdsin

Yeah, i wanted to try those ones but mine aren't working.  Have you tried the theta one?

----------


## Mman19

I tried the Lucid Dream one, it didn't have much of an effect.

I wanna try hand of god.

----------


## MartoMix

> I
> I wanna try hand of god.




what's it's effect?

----------


## bro

I would love it if these things worked...so far I haven't had much luck with these sound files that are supposed to put you in different states...but sometimes just the idea that they _might_ is enough to make them work.

----------


## Noin

Nope, there is completely no placebo effect involved into this, believe me.

I tried the marihuana dose and suddenly felt an URGENCY to laugh about everything, also my face was smiling constantly without me being able to change it.

It held on like this for around 10 minutes.

I did this 3 months ago though lol

----------


## tekkendreams

i-doser doesnt do a thing for me , even more it makes it harder to sleep

----------


## Schmo

> Nope, there is completely no placebo effect involved into this, believe me.
> 
> I tried the marihuana dose and suddenly felt an URGENCY to laugh about everything, also my face was smiling constantly without me being able to change it.
> 
> It held on like this for around 10 minutes.
> 
> I did this 3 months ago though lol



I think that was more of your brain saying, "LOLOLOL Drugs!"

I have every dose in mp3 on my i-pod, and they don't even work for me.

----------


## Noin

for one, this is something you don't listen to while going to sleep.
for two, don't create mp3's, it's to be listened through the app itself, ripping the audio in any way won't do good things since it looses alot of quality, and the doser files are raw files that tell the program what frequencies to play at.

If you're techie, you get the point, if not, you'll resist.


Also i don't fall for placebos, never did, the frequencies DO work on me because i feel different things from different files, not even reading through the effect or the name...

Also, in order for it to work properly, the mind has to be relaxed, and not in a fully aware state,  because else the brainwave tuning wont work.

----------


## someweirdsin

I've found the same, i kind of meditate with it. I don't really feel any effect until about halfway through and then it really kicks in.  I often get a really big headspin and feel disorientated.  

If i let myself get distracted by things it won't work properly. 

I can also see its effect in the strange thoughts that arise when i'm doing it.  Things that wouldn't normally come up from my mind. 

I always sit all the way through as well, its a progression into a state.

----------


## orange_entity

I see it as a little hypnosis program that works for some, doesn't for others.

I tried the LDing one this weekend and it didn't do much in the way of LDs but my dream recall increased from the normal 2 dreams to 5. 

I might try the second dose later, since I don't have time to record my dreams these days.

----------


## Mman19

> what's it's effect?



http://www.i-doser.com/storev2/index...index&cPath=83

One of my friends tried it and nothing happened, but he wasn't laying down in a pitch black room, and he didnt have head phones.

----------


## King K

If this "i-Doser" is a binaural audio software, then you need to use stereo headphones/earphones, loudspeakers won't work or will barely work at all because the whole point of binaural beats is to emit a different sound frequency for both ears. You must disable harmful effects such as "3D audio", hardware acceleration, and other stuff like that before listening to binaural beats.

mp3 compression consists on removing frequencies that cannot be heard or can be barely heard by the human ear, so, compressing these binaural beats as a mp3 will reduce, if not nullify, the effect.

----------


## Identity X

> For those who haven't heard of i-doser



Of course we've heard of IDoser because *THERE'S A THREAD ABOUT IT EVERY STINKING MONTH*

----------


## Shaman

Wow, $200 smackers for sound huh? Well I guess that's what P2P software is for.
Does anyone know if this actually works, it seems... farfetched. I don't believe sound waves can give you the experience of a drug, it however might be able to  remind you of what being on that drugs on enough to feel something. Like when I listen to songs I've listened to during really memorable trips I'll start to feel a little spacey.

----------


## awoke

funny to see this thread. I just read this about I-Doser...

---------------------

Students using audio download as new 'high' 

But critics say the digital drug promotes illegal substances.

October 8, 2007

Ames, Ia. - The wired generation makes friends, goes shopping, attends class and listens to music on the Web.

Now, they think they've found a way to get high online.

It's called I-Doser. The product works by allowing customers to download an audio file that contains a strange mix of beats and whooshes that the company claims can create a high, similar to being on drugs or under the influence of alcohol.

Chris Peck, an Iowa State University freshman from Marion, said he estimated 100 people in his dormitory alone have tried it.

He said he tried it about a month ago when his roommate came to campus with the program after a visit in Minnesota.

Late at night in his dorm room, Peck said he selected a track titled "Nitrous Oxide."

"I cleared my mind, sat back and relaxed and pretty much vegged out," he said. "The people around me said I was giggling and twitching a little. When I came to, I was really, really happy."

Compact discs from the company range from about $17 to $20, and individual audio tracks sport titles such as "Peyote," "Ecstasy," "Orgasm" and "LSD." The tracks cost between $3 and $4.50, three or four times the cost of standard music on iTunes.

The I-Doser Web site claims to use safe methods of "synchronizing your brain waves." It says the CDs and music downloads are a mix of binaural doses mixed with "advanced auditory pulses."

Binaural usually means hitting both ears at one time with sound stimulation, said John Polich, who has a Ph.D. in cognitive psychology from Dartmouth College and is an experimental psychologist at the Scripps Research Institute in La Jolla, Calif., a nonprofit research organization.

Polich said I-Doser "looks like a pretty good snow job," and he didn't know of any lab or scientist that has claimed patterns of sounds or tones produced changes in brain wave patterns.

"I've heard companies over the last couple of years claiming this type of stuff, but (there is) no scientific research to back it up," he said.

Several attempts to reach officials at I-Doser for comment were unsuccessful because e-mails sent to the company were not responded to. Its Web site does not include any company contact information or a headquarters location.

It says the I-Doser group is a team of underground music and tonal experts, programmers, testers, researchers and administrators.

Jim Peters of London, England, said in an e-mail interview that he is confident there is a "real provable effect" to listening to the I-Doser downloads, but said there are other uses for the type of sounds I-Doser sells, such as for emotional or spiritual cleansing.

I-Doser uses open-source software that Peters developed.

Jim Clayton, chairman of executive committee of the Stepping Up Project, a coalition in the University of Iowa and Iowa City/Coralville communities that works to reduce high-risk drinking, said even though I-Doser sounds like "bunk," he has some concerns.

"I do object that we have people who would go out into the world with a marketing plan that would try to glorify or sanctify the use of illegal or mind-altering substances," he said.

Peck, the ISU freshman who has tried I-Doser, described himself as a "pretty conservative person," and said he doesn't use real drugs. But he saw I-Doser as a safe alternative to drugs.

"Pretty much, it's experimenting without screwing yourself over," he said. "I think it's some placebo effect that makes you think you were doing this."

Jonathan Butz, 18, of Elk River, Minn., called I-Doser "just something to try," and a trend that has been sweeping campus, especially after it was featured recently in the campus newspaper, the Iowa State Daily.

He said he's heard sounds from I-Doser drifting out of dorm rooms, and conversations about it on campus.

He said he's tried tracks titled "Nitrous Oxide," "Alcohol" and "Acid."

He said the nitrous track made him laugh, almost as if he had no control over it. (Nitrous oxide is also known as laughing gas.)

"At first it just sounds weird and it hurts your ears, but then after a little while, the sounds are subtle differences," he said. "It's almost, like, hypnotizing."

Butz said he and a friend with surround sound in his dorm room cranked up a download of "Alcohol" after midnight about two weeks ago.

"It's really loud, and this blaring weird noise," he said.

Butz predicted the initial fascination with I-Doser on campus will soon fizzle out. He's already "kind of bored of it," and said some tracks last 45 minutes.

Michael Bugeja, director of ISU's Greenlee School of Journalism and Communication, said it's no surprise young people think they are getting a high from I-Doser, because they've grown up with virtual reality, surrounded by television, electronic gadgets and video games.

"Why shouldn't they think it's real?" asked Bugeja, who has studied how electronic communication influences relationships. "We've engaged them."

----------


## King K

It is proven that binaural beats such as I-Doser work, but I don't doubt that there's some placebo effect on them, believe me, it's extremely difficult to make me fall for placebos, I tried these every now and then but they do not seem to have a strong effect on me, however, the effects of these binaural beats may vary in every person, I've had several friends listen to binaural beats without they knowing what the binaural beat they're listening to is supposed to do, and they assure that they had effect on them, such as getting drowsy and stuff.

These are not made just for "_Uhmmm... I am bored, I am going to try one of these I-Doses to have hallucinations"_, you need to know how to use them, if you just leave these binaural beats playing in the background while doing other things, then they may not work well (depending on what they are supposed to do).

Also, have in mind that you must use stereo earphones or headphones that have a low-frequency response and you MUST disable sound acceleration such as 3D audio and frequency mixing if you want these to work properly, because these will reduce, if not nullify the effect of binaural beats, to disable hardware acceleration, simply open dxdiag and disable sound hardware acceleration, make sure to re-enable it back again once you are done using binaural beats.

Loudspeakers won't work because you will hear the same thing on both ears, and the whole point of binaural beats is to have one ear listen to a different frequency than the other ear, your brain will figure out the difference of frequency between the two ears, for example, if you a listening at a frequency of 100Hz with one ear, and a frequency of 107Hz with the other ear, your brain will figure out a difference of 7Hz, even though there is no 7Hz frequency playing, 7Hz in the theta stage frequencies if I remember correctly. 

Most headphones/earphones are not able of playing low frequencies such as 3Hz, so this is why binaural beats are used instead.

----------


## someweirdsin

Wow, thanks for all the feedback guys, this is really interesting. 

I have been trying some other ones.  I tried a chakra one which i really enjoyed. I felt it made me aware of different parts of my body, working from the top of my head, down to the base chakra. 

I've found that the more i use them, the easier it gets and i become a lot more patient and just go with it.  I've found that some definately work better than others.

----------


## westonci

> It is proven that binaural beats such as I-Doser work, but I don't doubt that there's some placebo effect on them, believe me, it's extremely difficult to make me fall for placebos, I tried these every now and then but they do not seem to have a strong effect on me, however, the effects of these binaural beats may vary in every person, I've had several friends listen to binaural beats without they knowing what the binaural beat they're listening to is supposed to do, and they assure that they had effect on them, such as getting drowsy and stuff.
> 
> These are not made just for "_Uhmmm... I am bored, I am going to try one of these I-Doses to have hallucinations"_, you need to know how to use them, if you just leave these binaural beats playing in the background while doing other things, then they may not work well (depending on what they are supposed to do).
> 
> Also, have in mind that you must use stereo earphones or headphones that have a low-frequency response and you MUST disable sound acceleration such as 3D audio and frequency mixing if you want these to work properly, because these will reduce, if not nullify the effect of binaural beats, to disable hardware acceleration, simply open dxdiag and disable sound hardware acceleration, make sure to re-enable it back again once you are done using binaural beats.
> 
> Loudspeakers won't work because you will hear the same thing on both ears, and the whole point of binaural beats is to have one ear listen to a different frequency than the other ear, your brain will figure out the difference of frequency between the two ears, for example, if you a listening at a frequency of 100Hz with one ear, and a frequency of 107Hz with the other ear, your brain will figure out a difference of 7Hz, even though there is no 7Hz frequency playing, 7Hz in the theta stage frequencies if I remember correctly. 
> 
> Most headphones/earphones are not able of playing low frequencies such as 3Hz, so this is why binaural beats are used instead.



What headphones do you recommend?

----------


## b12

I-Doser's LD dose sucks.

----------


## Oros

I tried almost all of the I-dosers and i did it the right way, with headphones and so on, and none of them worked.

----------


## King K

> What headphones do you recommend?



Most headphones work, I'd recommend noise-cancelling headphones or earphones/earbuds, I think mine are Shure earphones, they're pretty expensive but they work really well.

I didn't find this LD dose very useful, as you are only supposed to listen to it before going to sleep, I think that it is supposed to make you tired so the REM period starts sooner, but I didn't find it THAT powerful.

----------


## WindowsOS

Oh wow! I was really into these a few months ago when I discovered them and told my friend about them. I tried many of them, recieving little effects, until I tried the LSD!

It was rather trippy... I would listen to the LSD on loud all the way through, and when I was done and took them off, I feld kinda dizzy and tierd, and wierd all together. Not only that, but everything sounded trippy as hell! Every single sould would echo like 20 times, and footsteps and talking was especially fun to listen to. That was the biggest thing about any of the i-dosers, was the LSD and the sound everything makes after you take it. My friend also had the same effect. I wondered wether or not it was the effect of the loud fast repeating noise in your ears, but that wouldnt explain the odd feeling I had after taking it. And as for the lucid dream one, I havnt taken it and I doubt it would work...

----------


## ultimaslam93

I-doser has no effect whatsoever on me. I've tried the white crosses and the trip [magic mushrooms] and they don't do anything. I've tried the trip one at least 4 times and it still hasn't worked. I've been completely relaxed and meditated, but it just doesn't seem to work... perhaps it's the sound file. I'm not really sure.

----------

